# my mountaineous journey site



## eydryan (Sep 20, 2005)

oh, yeah i remember the time i slid on the glacier and managed to stop myself with my swiss army knife from falling 10m into sharp rocks and extremely cold water. oh, yeah those were the days, i tell you... 
http://jepii.blogspot.com
oh, and did i mention it was the middle of summer?


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 21, 2005)

very nice photos mate! makes me want to visit romania


----------



## eydryan (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh, yeah romania is absolutely beautiful... too bad there's no time or money to visit it all. There's everything here (not wanting to sound like an add but):mountains 33% hills 33% plains 33% longest road of the danube in one country worlds largest building, the meeting point in history between east (turks) and west then again between west and russia old greek cities at the black sea. there are so many things to see, and the good thing is, becuase it is economically a bit hindered, nature is in some places wild and free. So if you come here try to pack a jeep and stay off the asphalt roads, go explore. you'll see the people are very nice (when they're not ripping you off, but with coomon sense) and friendly and they will probably let you sleep one night into any home for a measly 50 or so, and they'll also give you traditional food (btw that is one of the main attractions here). so many reasons to visit it... living here is a bit crappier because of the shortage of money  but we get along...

hope to see you around here soon and i'm glad you like my pics


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 21, 2005)

the photos of some of the areas remind me of nz, especially with the misty mountains photos on your site. It does sound like a wonderful place visit, so when i get some coin saved up, I'll put that into my travel plans 



			
				eydryan said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah romania is absolutely beautiful... too bad there's no time or money to visit it all. There's everything here (not wanting to sound like an add but):mountains 33% hills 33% plains 33% longest road of the danube in one country worlds largest building, the meeting point in history between east (turks) and west then again between west and russia old greek cities at the black sea. there are so many things to see, and the good thing is, becuase it is economically a bit hindered, nature is in some places wild and free. So if you come here try to pack a jeep and stay off the asphalt roads, go explore. you'll see the people are very nice (when they're not ripping you off, but with coomon sense) and friendly and they will probably let you sleep one night into any home for a measly 50 or so, and they'll also give you traditional food (btw that is one of the main attractions here). so many reasons to visit it... living here is a bit crappier because of the shortage of money  but we get along...
> 
> hope to see you around here soon and i'm glad you like my pics


----------



## eydryan (Sep 22, 2005)

yee! 
i hope to see you around here.
anyway, for us it was a full experience, we were 4 friends two with eos300v (me including) one with an Olimpus mju digital and my cousin with my sony dsc-w1. and it was fun + pics which is great! 7 rolls of film went down but i had quite a good success rate. problem is, here in bucharest, it's just a crappy capital and i'm too bored with it to see much. all i see is when i'm without my camera 

oh, and if you do get here make sure you get a personal guide, or at least interest yourself in the "agrotouristic program". it's a bit around what you'd expect but you'll like it a lot trust me! and gimme a mail, i'll buy you a beer


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 22, 2005)

haha sounds, sounds good! I am always up for a beer :cheers: . Maybe you can share some your romanian photos in the Photo Locations and photo meetup forum - perhaps you can inspire a few other people to visit your country 



			
				eydryan said:
			
		

> yee!
> i hope to see you around here.
> anyway, for us it was a full experience, we were 4 friends two with eos300v (me including) one with an Olimpus mju digital and my cousin with my sony dsc-w1. and it was fun + pics which is great! 7 rolls of film went down but i had quite a good success rate. problem is, here in bucharest, it's just a crappy capital and i'm too bored with it to see much. all i see is when i'm without my camera
> 
> oh, and if you do get here make sure you get a personal guide, or at least interest yourself in the "agrotouristic program". it's a bit around what you'd expect but you'll like it a lot trust me! and gimme a mail, i'll buy you a beer


----------



## eydryan (Sep 23, 2005)

that would be nice but i'd like to think up a more inspiring text before i advertise my country like this. thing is, it's really beautiful and it deserves seeing  

and don't let me forget you on that beer man


----------

